# JComboBox Array auslesen und nutzen



## Kevv (29. Nov 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit im 1. Semester Wirtschaftsinformatik und lerne gerade Java. Aktuell sind wir beim Thema GUI, worauf sich meine Frage auch beziehen würde, explizit um das auslesen der JComboBox.
Wir haben die Aufgabe eine Farbauswahl zu programmieren und je nach ausgewählter Farbe einen anderen Preis auszugeben.

Meine ComboBox etc. habe ich via Designer erstellt (von Prof. so gewünscht), jedoch komme ich nicht darauf wie ich auf den darin erstellten Array, in welchem die Farben gespeichert sind, zugreifen kann.

Der Code für die ComboBox:

```
comboBox = new JComboBox();
        comboBox.setModel(new DefaultComboBoxModel(new String[] {"rot", "blau", "gelb"}));
        comboBox.setBounds(53, 68, 148, 22);
        frmFarbauswahlfenster.getContentPane().add(comboBox);
```
Methode für Auslesen der Box, Bestimmung des Preises und Ausgeben im Textfeld:


```
public void berechne() {
    String auswahl = (String) comboBox.getSelectedItem();
   
        if (auswahl.equals("rot")){
            txtPreis.setText("10€");   
        }
        else if (auswahl.equals("blau")) {
            txtPreis.setText("5€");
        }
        else  {
            txtPreis.setText("15€");
```

Da dies eine Einführungsaufgabe darstellt, ist diese natürlich sehr simpel. Die Preise sind vorgegeben weshalb es ausreicht diese mit setText() auszugeben. Ich würde jedoch gerne auf die jeweilige Array Position bei der If-Anweisung zugreifen für den Abgleich um welche Farbe es sich handelt und dies nicht, wie derzeit, manuell eintragen.

Vielen lieben Dank vorab 

Lg


----------

